
Cal State professor reprimanded for refusing to use expensive textbook - lisper
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/inside_higher_ed/2015/10/california_state_university_professor_refuses_to_use_180_textbook.html
======
hga
See this HN discussion a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433025)

------
anigbrowl
HN Guidlines: _Please submit the original source. If a post reports on
something found on another site, submit the latter._

It's right there in the very first line. As a general rule, very little that
comes from Slate, Salon, or the Huffington Post is original content.

[https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2015/10/26/dispute-
requi...](https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2015/10/26/dispute-required-
math-textbook-escalates-broader-debate-about-costs-and-
academic?utm_source=slate&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=partner)

~~~
lisper
Sorry, I didn't notice the citation. My bad.

